# FI Light Flashing No Start!



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Hey guys I've run into a problem, *

*2008 Brute 750, *

*I had the gas tank out recently and did the gas tank mod, Put everything back together and now the bike will not start.*

*When the bike is cranking over the FI light flashes and it's not starting *

*When I had the tank out of applied dielectric grease to everything I touched, *

*I had one clip on a connector break on me, the connector that connects to the fuel pump, photo attached *

*I filled the connector full of dielectric grease, so I'm wondering because I filled it so full of grease that it's no causing the connector to slip up and disconnect because of not having any clip to connect to and hold it securely into place. *

*Last night I popped out the connector gave it a quick blow out re-connected it and the bike fired up and ran, after that I started to re-install the plastics, aprox after 30min I tried to start the bike again and was not successful. *

*So I just left it, and got thinking this a.m about the possibility of the dielectric grease causing the connector to slowly push up and loose connection because of the clip being broke. *

*When I turn the key to start the bike all relays seem to be clicking on and the fuel pump runs, all the fuses are good... *

*Anything that I should try other than cleaning out the connector that I may have put too much dielectric grease in? *

*The connector looked quite dirty also so I'm gonna get some electrical cleaner and clean it up real good and hope that's all it was... *


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*update 1*

ok update 

cleaned up the fuel pump connector and no change 

Started playing around with the 4 relays under the seat, when I disconnect the fuel pump relay and then re-connect it, I can get the bike to start and the FI light is not flashing. But this is not the case 100% of the time. 

Do relays slowly go bad? Or is it something that just fails completely at the 1st instance? 

What's the best way to test relays? 

If I need a new one what can I expect to pay? 

Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Honestly, I think you somewhat located your problem with the relay...but look closer. Look at the wires going into the plug for that connector, I had to cut mine off a couple months ago and redo it due to one of the wires being badly corroded and breaking off when I tugged at it. I had a connector off my old junk harness that was good that I just spliced on.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my bike, same year as yours, got in that same condition. exactly the same description. 
i messed with the relays and its never came back since. i think something got in the connection.
we do sink them in some nasty stuff.


----------

